# Anyone know where to find LR primers?



## BigfootRanch (Sep 26, 2021)

Just trying to get enough to start loading again. Haven't seen any Large Rifle primers in my area (Basin) for months. Any help appreciated.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You looking for cheap LR primers or just any primers. Lots of guys are holding on for the hope of $35 per 1000 brick of primers like the old days. I doubt we'll ever see primers under $100 per 1000 going forward. Any primers under $120 per 1000 sell fast.

But, I know a few around. What brand? Just LR and not LR Mag?

-DallanC


----------



## BigfootRanch (Sep 26, 2021)

LR and mag would be preferable. Mag being necessary for one of my loads. Obviously I'd like to get a few thousand so I can forget it's a problem for a while. I really don't care about the price at a few bucks premium, problem is having none at all haha. 

I go over to the valley from time to time but getting to check out all of the stores can take all day or longer. Im already paying 50 bucks or more for gas to pick them up over there if I can find them, Im not going to gripe about the price.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

By "basin" I'm pretty sure your talking vernal or roosevelt? Stewarts over in roosevelt seems to get primers occasionally. I think I've got some remington LR mag primers I'd let go for a reasonable price. PM me with your cell and name if interested


----------



## BigfootRanch (Sep 26, 2021)

Pm'd Seven. Those are exactly what I was hoping to find, thanks!

If anyone else knows any good spots, might as well post them up for the community. 

Fwiw, I was able to buy powder direct from Hogdon's website for anyone having a hard time with that. They set some aside for retail and it looks like they rotate through which powder they offer.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There's a guy on KSL selling Winchester LRs for $100 per 1000. He has access to about a million and is unloading them on KSL. He's selling for the same price local stores offered to buy them for (then they would mark up and sell in store). He lives in Heriman. I just picked up a brick from him. Dunno if its worth the drive from the basin, or if you know someone who would be traveling between there.

-DallanC


----------

